# 4" or 5"



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've been looking into buyin a XD for quite some time now. I love the way they shoot, look, feel in my hand etc. I've decided I want .45acp. The gun I pretty much decided on was a Compact, Bi-Tone, in either 4 or 5 inch barrel...only problem is, they don't make a compact in Bi-Tone. I wanted compact because I do want to get my CCW eventually (can't for another year and a half because I'm only 19) and the compact has that great feature where if you carry the mini mag, the 10rd the frame is compact, but if you utilize the 13rd with the grip extension, it becomes full frame. I REALLY want a bi-tone though, everyone I know has all black. So now I've decided to go with a full frame.

5 inch would obviously be more accurate, less recoil, and in my opinion, look better. However, four inch would definitley carry better. Note: I may chose to end up carrying a total different gun and this may become my home defense/range pistol. I'm a pretty good sized guy...about 6 ft and 230 lbs...so I dont think concealing a 5inch full size pistol will be impossible...any and all thoughts/opinions/constructive criticism PLEASE, this is a great forum, so glad i found it!


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Well...for me it depends on carrying because I live in the South so carrying a 5" when it's warm 10 months out of the year isn't feasible for me. I think weather is a big concern that people don't take into account about carrying too.(Finish because of heat/humidity, and heavier clothes because of winter will make you adjust what you carry) Have you shot a .45 compact with a XD? That is a hefty round to shoot from a compact if you don't train with it. I wouldn't worry about the accuracy between the two. If you were competing with it sure...but if you train to defend yourself(closer proximity) you won't notice the difference too much if at all. As far as bi-tone the price will be a little more than just black. 

By the way forum...thanks for the help and info. I just bought my bi-tone XD40 this past weekend. I love it!!! The first of many I assure you. 

Does anybody on this forum COMPETE with a XD of any caliber or may know somebdoy that does? I would like to hear some opinions of how the gun performs in that respect.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Not to keep posting this pic, but damn the questions are perfect . Here is your soloutin; get an XD .45 Compact, and then have it professionally finished.. Two tone - and its hard chorme. The short grip makes this gun easier to carry than a full size grip.


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

wow that looks sharp! looks even better then how it comes stock. How/where/how much would it take to get that done? Turned out really nice man, nice gun.


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

and yes, i have put about 250rds through a 4inch barrel, compact, .45, weather in Michigan is so diverse that I don't think it would become an issue.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Sent it out in the mail to Chris Peters at http://www.originalmetaloy.com/ About $130 bucks to Hard chrome slide and barrell. Took about 3 weeks to process, and did a great job. I recommend his work.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

erk2581 said:


> and yes, i have put about 250rds through a 4inch barrel, compact, .45, weather in Michigan is so diverse that I don't think it would become an issue.


I hear you on that one. I really meant the size difference between carrying a full size with a 4" or 5" barrel or a compact with either your summer clothes or winter clothes on. Two different scenarios.


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

$130 huh? Well my budget wouldn't allow me to do that up front...so I guess i'd have to live with the black for a while....which still looks great, the XD in general is a sharp gun...


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

so the accuracy difference in the 4 and 5 inch don't overcome the greater concealment for the 4 inch?


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

No, not in my opinion; which is worth what you paid for it.  If you are carrying a firearm the accuracy difference won't matter as if God forbid you have to use it, it will be in such a close range that you will not notice a difference in accuracy between a 4" or 5" pistol. 

Competition shooting is a totally different matter though.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

uh, i just recently bought an XD.45C with a stainless slide and olive drab green frame. i could have gotten a black, or dark earth brown frame if i wanted. the bi-tone is out there, im surprised you cant find one...

as far as shooting it, i like the compact magazine better than the full size with the extended grip, and my compact magazine has the pearce grip extension.

http://www.pearcegrip.com/springxd45.htm

granted this is for personal use and not competition but, as far as recoil, i cant tell a difference in the different magazines.


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

I was just going off SA's site..unless I'm TOTALLY missing something you cannot get a black frame, silver slide bi frame gun in .45acp Compact, with either a 4 or 5 inch barrel.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I just bought a bi-tone 4" .40 this past Saturday. My gun shop was full of them. I could have sworn I saw several bi-ton .45s too. My bi-tone is silver/black.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

i stand corrected, yes according to S-A.com you can only get bi-tone OD and DE. not to say you can't get your gun, maybe talk to a dealer. sorry for the misinformation.

semper fi


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 2, 2009)

no apology needed, thanks for your input! My biggest problem is that I love in Michigan, and I'm not 21, so I can't buy from an FFL....gotta be private party!


----------

